# Repainted my 2006 Yamaha V-Max 250hp HPDI



## Think-like-a-Snook (Nov 29, 2018)

Over the past month I refinished the cowling on my Yamaha outboard. I took pictures throughout the process and will post them here with some explanation for each step. I also made a few mistakes (fortunately reversible). I am pleased with the final result but I am sure you all will be the judges of that! Overall it was a simple process...anyone could do it but be ready for some sanding.


----------



## Think-like-a-Snook (Nov 29, 2018)

I will start with some before pictures. I let this engine sit in the sun with no cover for about 7 years with some bad results. Many scratches and dings. The sun has completely destroyed the paint on the top as you can see.


----------



## Think-like-a-Snook (Nov 29, 2018)

I started by purchasing a vinyl decal eraser to remove the graphics. I was very easy to get the decal off but the adhesive was very difficult to remove. I read many "expert" opinions but nothing worked including mineral spirits, acetone, goof off and gasoline. For those wanting to preserve the paint job I say "good luck". I knew I was repainting so I bought a scouring pad and a spray can of industrial strength Goof Off. That did the trick but the old paint job was ruined.


----------



## Think-like-a-Snook (Nov 29, 2018)

At this point I was ready for a lot of sanding. I took special care to get all the ruined paint off the top. I also made sure that all the loose paint around the edges of the top that was chipping of was removed and the edges were smooth. In this stage I used 220 grit dry sand paper.


----------



## Think-like-a-Snook (Nov 29, 2018)

After sanding was my first coat of paint. I purchased all my paint from Color Rite. I purchased 4 cans of Primer, 4 cans of Base (flat black), 4 cans of color(clear with flecks of dark blue), and 6 cans of clear coat.


----------



## Think-like-a-Snook (Nov 29, 2018)

I sanded the finished primer with 600 grit wet/dry sand paper before applying the base coat (flat black). It takes just under 2 cans for each paint coat and I did two coats of base. I did the same (4 cans and two coats for the primer coat).


----------



## Think-like-a-Snook (Nov 29, 2018)

Next step was applying the color coat. This is kind of a weird name because the color coat is actually clear paint with dark blue specs in it. Again I used 4 cans an two coats. Wet sanding with 600 grit between each coat. Also I waited a day between coats even though the color rite spray cans say the paint dries in 20 to 30 minutes. But with sanding in between I thought that a day to dry would be best.


----------



## Think-like-a-Snook (Nov 29, 2018)

Final step is the clear coat and this is where I ran into problems. Every time I sprayed the clear I would get cloudy results and also some crackeling in the paint in a few spots. luckily the cloudiness would disappear and the crackeling would get better but would not totally disappear. but 600 grit wet sanding would get me back to a flat surface. I was told by a car painter guy I know that the crackeling was likely caused by the previous coat not being totally dry and some gases "outgassing". But I waited a day before the next coat so who knows? In any case, after 3 coats of clear I felt pretty good about the painting being finished. But the clear coat was not perfect...it had inconsistencies in the










































gloss finish, orange peel and was still sticky to the touch after 5 days drying. Obviously it still needed wet sanding and buffing.


----------



## Think-like-a-Snook (Nov 29, 2018)

All I can say is don't get too worked up if your clear coat isn't perfect after the final coat. I wet sanded with 1000 grit and then finished with a 2000 grit wet sand. After the 1000 grit wet sand the surface was very smooth and hard. No more tacky feel either. After the 2000 grit sand the surface was almost glossy. I was so excited to buff that I forgot to take pictures bit the two below show partial buff. The first picture is buffed on the left but not right. The second picture is buffed on all sides but not the top. I used turtle wax polishing compound.


----------



## Think-like-a-Snook (Nov 29, 2018)

Here is the wet sanded, buffed and finished paint job.


----------



## Think-like-a-Snook (Nov 29, 2018)

Now time attach the Yamaha decals










































. It was a bit hard to find the exact decals but these were very close. I found these on ebay for about $100.


----------



## Think-like-a-Snook (Nov 29, 2018)

Before and after.


----------



## Think-like-a-Snook (Nov 29, 2018)

And this will never happen again to me!!!


----------



## Indoman (Jul 25, 2013)

Looks great!


----------



## Think-like-a-Snook (Nov 29, 2018)

Thanks!!!


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Awesome! Also I'm impressed by your motivation, I would have just gone fishing


----------



## Think-like-a-Snook (Nov 29, 2018)

yobata said:


> Awesome! Also I'm impressed by your motivation, I would have just gone fishing


You make a good point! But I am on a mission to upgrade this boat a bit. Doing some other projects also...maybe if they turn out good enough I will post here. I am sure that snook prefer to be caught by a fisherman on a nice boat...lol!


----------



## KCTim (Feb 7, 2017)

Great job sir! What model is that Sterling?


----------



## Think-like-a-Snook (Nov 29, 2018)

TimR said:


> Great job sir! What model is that Sterling?


It's a 2006 22' Flats Boat with half tower. Rigged for Tarpon fishing in Boca Grande but I use it to do all kinds of fishing in Pine Island Sound and Matlacha Pass. Also good for beach days with the family at Cayo Costa.


----------



## KCTim (Feb 7, 2017)

Love those Sterling’s, my last boat was a 2007 20’ and fished it for almost 9 years. Not the shallowest drafting boat, but that thing was a stable fishing platform!


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

nice. I hope the rattle can paint holds up.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

You did a great job on that.

You might as well take on the project since BBis dragging his %ick in the dirt on your skiff.

Ouch...just had to throw it out there and really, your cowling looks fantastic.


----------



## RogueTribe (Apr 14, 2019)

Well done!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Very nice work. For future projects, try 3M Fin-esse It compound after the final wet sand. It takes some elbow grease but it really eliminates the sworls and pops the shine.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

The red on decal makes cowling pop! Great job. I think the fish really want to be caught by someone who take care of and appreciate their rigs. It’s respect for the process. Prolly will start jumping in the boat. Again great job, lot to be proud of!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

devrep said:


> nice. I hope the rattle can paint holds up.


It’s factory paint just in an aerosol can. I have used a lot of it on Yamahas and it holds up great. I’m actually about to repaint both of my lower units, midsections and one cowling soon.


----------



## Think-like-a-Snook (Nov 29, 2018)

Thanks for all your nice comments. I have a few other projects to bring this boat back to it's 2006 glory. I am going to buff out the oxidation on the hull...but that's not interesting enough for this forum.

What might be worth posting is replacing the console on the tower. It is the 2006 original and is fiberglass on top of wood. The wood is beginning to rot causing the steering to be loose. Also, all of the gauges are broken and there are "left over" holes and an old GPS antenna. I called the fabricator that made this tower (Action Welding and Marine Fabricators in Cape Coral FL) and they still make my exact console. The best thing is that the new consoles are no-wood construction. I think I will wait for some cool weather this winter to take on this project.


----------



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

Great job


----------



## EsteroS (Aug 27, 2018)

Looks good. My neighbor set up a "paint booth" in his garage and tried to do his merc, after a week of trying and us razzing him, he took it to a paint shop and turned it over to them to redo. The work you put into this is amazing and the results show!


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Nice work!


----------



## FireTurtle (Apr 27, 2019)

Looks good! I bought an old crown vic police car once off the local PD & the best thing I found for getting the graphics off of it was using denatured alcohol. Still took plenty of elbow grease & sweat equity to do the whole car though.


----------



## Chasingreds (Apr 1, 2019)

Seriously impressive!


----------

